# "problems" with new puppy



## little_pony (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello,
I got my male puppy before 4 days.. He is now 2 months and 5 days.. His name is Paris!
So, I have some "problems"..
1) I leave in an appartment, so untill he learns to pee and poop, I can't get him inside..He stays at the balcony.. I have bought a kennel, i put a carpet and some toys..but he don't want to stay there.. When I get him, he have to travel for 4 hours with the bus, inside a smaller travel box..At the travel he cried a little, specially at the end of the travel..He terrified.. What should I do to learn him to stay in the big kennel? (i started to feed him in the kennel, but he eats and goes out immidiatly)

2) I have him fresh water all the time, and he pees a lot of times a day..I get him out 3 times a day, 30minutes after he eats..
I put a newspaper at the balcony, but when I see him peeing, I try to get him on the newspaper but he has just finished..

i'm waiting your advices!!
i'm anxious..:no::no:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi and welcome 

Puppies need to go out much more than 3 times a day; generally they need to be taken out
- After eating
- After playing
- After waking up
- at least every 2 hours at 2 months old
I generally pull water (unless it is truly hot) around 8 at night (bedtime of 10pm) and the first thing upon waking (4am) get the puppy outside fast. I do crate at night as well.

You pup will become more comfortable in his crate once he realizes it is his safe place and you use it only when you cannot be actively watching him - he should be out of the crate plenty of the day. Feeding him in the crate is good as is providing comforting blankies and toys. An excellent DVD is Crate Games by Susan Garret; this DVD teaches how to help your dog love his crate 

Good luck and have you pictures you can post??


----------



## yukari3 (Feb 3, 2009)

I think this video might help solve the first problem. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B603qpXYBv4

Make sure that the crate is not too big for the puppy. Otherwise he will pee in one side and sleep on the other side. If you buy a big crate, you will need a partition. 

For peeing problem... 2 months old puppy has a very tiny bladder so he can't hold for a long time. What I did to my puppy is to crate him when I can't watch him 100%. If I can watch him, I would let him out every 30-45 minutes. When he starts to sniff, I took him out. Sometimes he pee, sometimes he doesn't. 
When I crate him, I don't have any soft blanket or soft toy in the crate. He will pee on that. I give him only a ball or antler for him to chew. 
Letting him out 3 times a day may not enough for a young puppy. 
Oh! I also stop giving him water after 7 pm and let him out the last time at 10-11 pm before he goes to bed.
Hope this will help you!!!


----------



## little_pony (Feb 4, 2009)

i feed him at 8am 2pm and 8am..he sleeps a lot of hours a day..he sleeps, he wakes up, goes around the balcony and sleeps again..you propose to take him out every two hours?
about the dvd, where can I find it?


----------



## little_pony (Feb 4, 2009)

i have bought guilliver 6 kennel..if he learn to stay there, I think to have the carpet in the half and the other half a newspaper, so he can pee there if he have to stay for a long time with the door close..
now, he pee, i stoped him, i took him in the newspaper, but he didn't nothing, he left and he goes to pee a few steps farther..
now he slept again..
i'll feed him in an hour and get him..you propose not to give him water after the walk?
(it's a bit hot..now it's 28 degree and the the midday has 30-33 degrees of Celsius)


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

little_pony said:


> i feed him at 8am 2pm and 8am..he sleeps a lot of hours a day..he sleeps, he wakes up, goes around the balcony and sleeps again..you propose to take him out every two hours?
> about the dvd, where can I find it?


Hi - yes, if he is awake for 2 hours; I wouldn't wake him up to bring him out. But usually the pup would be eating, drinking or playing which then requires a trip out but the max time should be about 2 hours. Each month his bladder should be able to handle about another hour or so.

The DVD can be purchased from cleanrun.com, clickerdogs.com or dogwise.com or if you google search on 'Crate Games' there are a few free videos and additional sources for purchasing.

I did forget to mention that the final trip out is at bedtime (about 2 hours after the water has been pulled). 

The poster above mentioned that they don't use bedding in the crate; I have never had an issue after the first night or two and am willing to do the laundry required if there is an accident - this would be a personal choice I guess. My dogs need to always like their crates since I show so their comfort is required 

If you feed at 8pm and take him for a walk, yes I think he will need additional water. 2 hours after the final water is a good time for the final outing before bedtime so would 10:30 or 11:00 work with your schedule if you walk for 1/2 hour?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He will need water after a walk. Taking away the water before bedtime will help him go all night without needing to pee.

Yes, he needs to be taken out to potty many more times than 3 a day. His bladder is very small right now, he needs to pee probably every 30 - 45 minutes unless he is asleep. Also give him a word to teach him to pee when you say, like "go potty", or whatever word you choose, repeat that when you want him to go, then when he does go praise him a lot and give him a treat. He will learn to associate the word with the action and go when you ask him to.

But he does need to go very often since he is just a baby.


----------



## little_pony (Feb 4, 2009)

mylissyk, i'm confussed.. You said: He will need water after a walk. Taking away the water before bedtime will help him go all night without needing to pee.
after the final walk for today what should I do? give him water or not?


----------



## kira (Jan 13, 2009)

I would recommend taking him for a walk at least two hours before bedtime. When you get back from the walk, let him drink some water, then take it away. 

Then, right before you put him to bed, take him out (just to use the bathroom) one last time. 

After a walk he should have water, but he shouldn't need it after just going out to pee.

At a little older than your puppy's age (Murphy was almost 10 weeks when we brought him home) we were taking him out every hour during the time he was awake, plus immediately after he woke up, played, ate, drank a bunch of water, etc... Housetraining can be a lot of work and definitely requires some vigilance!


----------



## little_pony (Feb 4, 2009)

my puppy stays at the balcony of the appartement..the most of the time i stay out with him..(i'm not playing all this time with him), so he sleeps a lot..even if i sit at the balcony with him, he sleeps under my chair..when i stand up, he gets up..
anyway, i'll try your advice..


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

3 times a day is not nearly enough for a Puppy. He should go out every 2-3 hours at this age.



little_pony said:


> Hello,
> I got my male puppy before 4 days.. He is now 2 months and 5 days.. His name is Paris!
> So, I have some "problems"..
> 1) I leave in an appartment, so untill he learns to pee and poop, I can't get him inside..He stays at the balcony.. I have bought a kennel, i put a carpet and some toys..but he don't want to stay there.. When I get him, he have to travel for 4 hours with the bus, inside a smaller travel box..At the travel he cried a little, specially at the end of the travel..He terrified.. What should I do to learn him to stay in the big kennel? (i started to feed him in the kennel, but he eats and goes out immidiatly)
> ...


----------



## judegirl (Aug 14, 2009)

Yikes ! A Golden Retriever on a balcony ? This isn't the best breed for a life like this. I hope he's getting enough exercise and companionship. Not a good mix.....sporting dog on a balcony.


----------



## little_pony (Feb 4, 2009)

Paris is now 8 months.. I got him down every 3 hours like you told me, and slowly I increase this time..now I get him four times a day. 6.30am, 2.00pm (when I come back from work), 7.00pm and 8.30(after meal) and sometimes if I'm awake at 00.30.. When I'm not at home he'll go at the balcony to pee..he do the same and while we are sleeping the night! He goes out once or a few minutes before I wake up the morning!!he'll go to pee at the balcony and come out of the bedroom door and cries(not loud) for one minute while I get up from bed!
Last weeks, he hasn't pee while I'm at work(7.00-2.00)!!
I think he's doing pretty good! (or not?)
the only problem is that he has some accidents inside the house!! For example: for 1,5 week he hadn't any accident inside the house, but three days now he peed once a day inside!!!why? Is it normal???


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

At 8 months old, Paris should be able to go through the entire night without an accident. He should also be able to hold it while you're at work for 7 hours. I think it is great that you're still taking him out several times a day. Remember to praise him and treat him when he goes potty outside where he is supposed to. Keep consistent and keep at it!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

For the accidents in the house, go back to praising him when he pees where he should, but don't punish the accidents. If he continues to have accidents in the house he may have a urinary tract infection, a vet would need to check him for that.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Do you clean up his accidents using an enzymatic cleaner? If you're not, he may be smelling his urine and that could be prompting him to mark your house.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Is Paris confined while you are at work? At 8 months, most golden puppies still can not be trusted to be loose when not under direct human supervision. Is this when he's been having his accidents for the last few days?

As for the balcony peeing-I assume you are OK with this (since you taught him to go here with your papers)? I'm not sure if you had a question about him urinating on the balcony before you woke up.


----------



## little_pony (Feb 4, 2009)

When he does it outside, I give him a treat, praise him and pet him.. When he has an accident inside the house, I say Nooo and take him out to balcony (he sits a few minutes and after he goes to continue).
When I'm at work most of the times lately, he waits to come back and get him down..if i'm late to get him down (after 2.00, he goes to balcony)..
When he pees inside, I clean with vinegar and clorine..
The accidents inside the house he had while we were at home, but the last two was while we were sleeping once and while we went for shopping.
About the balcony, I don't have problem to go there, so if sometimes that I won't be at home and wants to go very much.. I didn't teach him to go to paper. From the first times I got him down or at balcony..
At night he will got up after midnight sometimes or a few minutes before I got up in morning (i'm getting up at 6.15, i think he gets up a few minutes before)..This is my question, why he don't wait for me a few more minutes, he knows that 6.15, when the alarm clock rings, I'll get up and comes out of the bedroom and wait..


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

little_pony said:


> At night he will got up after midnight sometimes or a few minutes before I got up in morning (i'm getting up at 6.15, i think he gets up a few minutes before)..This is my question, why he don't wait for me a few more minutes, he knows that 6.15, when the alarm clock rings, I'll get up and comes out of the bedroom and wait..


Well, it sounds to me like he hasn't learned to hold it. Why would he? When he feels like he as to go, he has the opportunity to go (be it on the balcony or in the house because he isn't confined to a small area that he doesn't want to mess). I keep my dogs confined to a crate and then in my bedroom at night, so that they know they have to wait to go until I let them out. I also keep them crated when they are young while I am gone so that they can't have an accident.


----------

